# recipe



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Anybody out there know an awesome way to prepare blue fish? Any suggestions are appreciated


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm one of the few people who actually eat bluefish. I like them and they are a very healthy fish to eat. Right up there with Salmon. I bleed mine out and then soak them in buttermilk for about 30 minutes before cooking. I also remove the blood line. (I do this on any fish). Then either fry with your favorite fry mix or cook in a skillet with butter and your favorite dry rub. It will come out just fine. 

People will tell you that they are trash........personally, I've fried up batches of it without telling folks until after the meal. They never believe me.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

I also won"t turn down bluefish, I cook em about the same way,fry em!


----------



## celebriduck (Jan 24, 2008)

I remove the bloodline and soak them in milk until the milk turns a pinkish color. Usually 2-3 hours. bread 'em and fry 'em. Some of the best fish ever.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

what about grilling them on the barbeque?


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

Do what the folks said above about cutting the bloodline out and soaking the fish in milk or buttermilk then cut the fish into chunks and batter them with a mixture of Hungry Jack pancake mix and beer....just enough to make a tempura like batter...not thick but not runny either. Fry until they float and are golden brown puffs. My dad fixed them like this when I was a kid growing up in Va. Beach. People eat a lot of bluefish on the East coast.



I would always cut the bloodline out then soak in salty water for an hour or two. Then I poached or steamed the fish until it flaked easily. Cool long enough to handle, then flake the fish and mix in enough mayo, crushed saltines, Old Bay to taste, a squirt of mustard, a little dash or two of Worcestershire sauce and a squeeze of lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste so that the fish holds together and form little cakes. Roll in more crushed saltines and then pay fry until golden brown and serve with cocktail sauce that has a good amount of horseradish in it. You would be surprised how much the blue fish will taste like "crab cakes" when done this way.



Mrs. Ultralite


----------



## SandyKeys (Oct 10, 2007)

Better listen up when "Mrs. Ultralite" puts up a recipe! :hungry


----------



## dailysaw (Jan 22, 2008)

that crabcake thing sounds real good :hungry


----------



## BuckWild (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ultralite (11/17/2008)*Do what the folks said above about cutting the bloodline out and soaking the fish in milk or buttermilk then cut the fish into chunks and batter them with a mixture of Hungry Jack pancake mix and beer....just enough to make a tempura like batter...not thick but not runny either. Fry until they float and are golden brown puffs. My dad fixed them like this when I was a kid growing up in Va. Beach. People eat a lot of bluefish on the East coast.
> 
> I would always cut the bloodline out then soak in salty water for an hour or two. Then I poached or steamed the fish until it flaked easily. Cool long enough to handle, then flake the fish and mix in enough mayo, crushed saltines, Old Bay to taste, a squirt of mustard, a little dash or two of Worcestershire sauce and a squeeze of lemon juice, salt and pepper to taste so that the fish holds together and form little cakes. Roll in more crushed saltines and then pay fry until golden brown and serve with cocktail sauce that has a good amount of horseradish in it. You would be surprised how much the blue fish will taste like "crab cakes" when done this way.
> 
> Mrs. Ultralite


I do this with kings also. It is good!


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

WHOA, Buckwild, did you catch yourself or did a non observant fishing buddy do that?!! YIKES!! :sick. I'll bet that hurt a tad


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hoawabout some shark...how do you do 'em up right???


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

For sharks I steak it (leaving the skin on)and marinate them for three to four hours with some cayenne pepper, soy sauce, lemon juice, and black pepper (maybe a little garlic and onion, depending on who my guests are). Then I grill 'em over charcoal, skin down, without turning, brushing with a little melted butter occasionally.When its done, peel the "steaks" from the skin and enjoy:hungryIt's been a real hit with everyone I've prepared it for. Everyone has a different pallet though.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks, any other idea's about shark? Don't you have to soak them out also?


----------



## A-Wading-Fool (Dec 9, 2008)

One more thing that u can do with those bluefish is smoke them. Go get one of those little fish racks from wal-mart or whatever. This is like a little griddle rack that has two sides and a handle. You open it up and line one side with foil, and butter it. Get ur prepared fish and lay it on the rack , drizzle lemon juice all over and drop little cubes of butter on top. Chop green and white onions and sprinkle some of that on. Add ur favorite seasoning with a little worcestershire sauce. Cook that on ur grill for a little while, making sure not to dry out. It's done when it firms up to a nice flaky and moist texture.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

Thanks wading fool. My dad smoke some king mackerel last year and it was AWESOME on some crackers


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

We did some Mullet once and they turned out really good.


----------

